# Handy hints and tips



## cazscot

Please use this thread for any handy hints and tips you come across to help us on our weight loss journey .

(Notherner, or any other moderator can we please make this "sticky")  Thanks


----------



## cazscot

My hints and tips are:-  (I apologise if most of these are common sense)...

Dont just weigh yourself measure as well.  Sometimes we can stay the same weight but loose inches as we are exercising and toning up.  

I keep my largest pair of trousers I bought (size 32 ) and when I am having a bad day or moment, I drag them out of the wardrope and put them on!!  It is amazing how that sometimes snaps me back to reality LOL.

I keep a picture on my fridge of me at my heaviest to remind me before opening the door...

If you have a bad day/week draw a line under it and start afresh, don't beat yourself up about it.  It is gonna be a struggle and we will all fall off the wagon at some point.  The main thing is to climb back on!!!


----------



## katie

My top tips:

Eat less and exercise more


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> My top tips:
> 
> Eat less and exercise more



My tip: practise what you preach!  Seriously, I know that it can be very difficult getting into exercise if you haven't been one for it in the past. Start anything slowly and build it into your daily/weekly schedule - it only works if you find something you enjoy and can stick with. I used the gym for a while, but felt very claustrophobic there as my best reason for exercising is to be out in the open air.

Exercise has a huge (positive) impact on your blood sugars, so whatever you can manage is very beneficial


----------



## lucy123

My tip: Portion sizes

Sometimes husband can make dinner and bring in a plate that is twice the size it should be (bless him!). So instead of saying  he has given me too much - i eat half and freeze the rest - telling him I am stuffed but meal was lovely and don't want to waste it. Or freeze half before start dinner - so not tempted to overeat!


----------



## lucy123

My tip: Water

Wherever you are carry a litre bottle of water with you and keep drinking and fill again. You should drink 2 bottles a day - and I notice my weight loss slows if don't have it!
I keep one on my desk at work!


----------



## Steff

My tip:Replacing those little treats

When you feel like reaching for that bit of choccy or that bag of crisps maybe go for a piece of fruit,hard to do at the time but it's the habit i am into now, i used to have a bit in the fridge that had mini treats in there but now i have done away with that and have a container full of apples and oranges.


----------



## ypauly

Eat slow, very very slow.

Eating fast releases the pleasure stuff in your brain, eating slowly will get you more in touch with what your body needs rather than wants. You will find after just a couple of weeks of eating slow that you feel full up sooner.



Edited to add. wife tells me paul mckenna did a programme on this, and it's on you tube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQv1JBZ197Q


----------



## cazscot

Great tips everyone


----------



## lucy123

As i did today - use the stairs - not the lift!!


----------



## cazscot

Ha Lucy, I am a bit chlostraphobic so using stairs is not a problem for me


----------



## lucy123

Caz, remind me never to go up the eiffel tower with you then!!


----------



## Twitchy

My tip: remove temptation & don't shop when hungry! 

For anyone like me... I have to make sure I don't buy any 'naughties' - even as hypo treats, otherwise I will just wolf my way through them!   I also am now trying to make a list and shop when not hungry...as well as hopefully losing lb's I should save a few ?'s by not impulse buying lol!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Caz, remind me never to go up the eiffel tower with you then!!




Ha ha  have been up the Eiffel tower, world trade centre, empire state buliding, sears tower, space needle etc and have even done a helicopter ride through the grand canyon...  When it is to do with sightseeing I force myself to do it (I also get a little chemical help from my GP to make me relax when flying )...


----------



## lucy123

Thats good Caz. 
Twitchy - totally agree about the shopping when not hungry bit. I only do online food shopping now - this way I can shop when in the right frame of mind, but not be naughty when it arrives as there is nothing naughty there now these days. Sometimes order myself a little treat if feel deserved it!


----------



## katie

world trade centre? that is super cool. no chance I will get to do that


----------



## Copepod

Twitchy said:


> My tip: remove temptation & don't shop when hungry!
> 
> For anyone like me... I have to make sure I don't buy any 'naughties' - even as hypo treats, otherwise I will just wolf my way through them!   I also am now trying to make a list and shop when not hungry...as well as hopefully losing lb's I should save a few ?'s by not impulse buying lol!



Long before I got diabetes, I remember being taught to buy emergency rations (for hiking etc) that I didn't like. Bit of a problem, as I couldn't think of any food that I didn't like, although Marathon bars (as they were called then) were my least favourite chocolate, so usually took one. Guess, same principle still applies for hypo treatment, so I should carry spearmints, my leats favourite sweets, but usually manage to resist eating sweets except when essential.


----------



## katie

Marathon bars were my favourite chocolate bar, back in the day


----------



## Caroline

two tips

Don't cary sweets in your bag. If you need something for a hypo carry something you are not likely to eat  unless you need it to treat hypo.

If you fancy chocolate send someone to get you a small bar. that way you wont feel deprived by not having it and you wont be tempted to have too much.


----------



## Twitchy

Another more dubious tip, from that book I read (should point out it was a novel lol!!) ...was giving yourself rewards when you reach every mini-goal on the way to your main weight loss goal  (bit like those 'syns' someone mentioned) but *not* food related - something more like a manicure etc - another idea for a treat was buying a 'blank' charm bracelet and buying yourself another charm each time you lost say 1/2 a stone or something - not my thing really but might motivate you if you like that kind of jewelry!   I think the idea was that it's also a good visible reminder of progress to date & so encouragement to continue...


----------



## lucy123

thats a fab idea Twitchy - I might just look into that!


----------



## Steff

Tip number 2 -Big up the basket

Where possible when you go to the supermarket use a basket and not a trolley then your less likely to be tempted to fill the basket right up to the top with naughties,apart from the fact it would be heavy to carry you also wont buy as much (in theory)


----------



## Caroline

Twitchy said:


> My tip: remove temptation & don't shop when hungry!
> 
> For anyone like me... I have to make sure I don't buy any 'naughties' - even as hypo treats, otherwise I will just wolf my way through them!   I also am now trying to make a list and shop when not hungry...as well as hopefully losing lb's I should save a few ?'s by not impulse buying lol!



I shop on line and never when I'm hungry. Although it means I don't smell the delights of the bakery department or instore coffee shop I still can't resist the naughties and the treats


----------



## teapot8910

My tip is make exercise more fun, that way you don't dread doing any! 

xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi All- great tips - keep them coming!

Water:
Drink lots of it. I carry a bottle everywhere with me now (strangely my sons generation seem to always do this anyway!). If we drink 8 glasses of water a day, its supposed to be good for us and help weight loss when done in conjunction with a good eating plan.


----------



## Dizzydi

lucy123 said:


> Hi All- great tips - keep them coming!
> 
> Water:
> Drink lots of it. I carry a bottle everywhere with me now (strangely my sons generation seem to always do this anyway!). If we drink 8 glasses of water a day, its supposed to be good for us and help weight loss when done in conjunction with a good eating plan.



Another one with water, if you feel hungry and it is not meal time or snack time. Drink a glass of water first, if you still feel hungry after that have your snack. Water stops my hungry pangs.


----------



## lucy123

Hi All, 
I felt like I had hit a wall last week and beginnng of this week  I had lost a total of 44lbs since June which I know is excellent but suddenly felt quite fed up with it all as it had slowed down.

I was discussing this with my PT that i suddenly felt miserable with my diabetes and how weight loss had slowed down. He took me into the gym and gave me a 20kg weight to carry about - and asked me to carry it for 5 mins. I couldn't carry it for 1 minute. It was so heavy. I had to hold it on my chest to carry. He then gave it to my husband who again was shocked at how heavy it was - he then told us both that was how much weight i had lost! It was scary as when I put the weight down  my heart was racing quite fast and it made me realise how much harder my heart had had to work previously. I then sat chatting with my husband and I said I would like to lose the same amount of weight again and then realised how much harder my heart was still having to work as long as I was overweight.

Carrying the weight worked two fold - one it made me very proud of how much weight I had lost, but more importantly made me realise my health would have improved greatly due to less pressure on the heart, but more than anything it really has motiviated me now to keep to the good stuff food wise and to the regular exercise.

I will get there.

Just thought this was worth posting as it was such a kick up the bum in more ways than one for me - but very helpful.


----------



## dorsetlad

Very thought provoking Lucy.  It just illustrates what it's like to carry around excess baggage.  Good luck in your endeavours.

Brian


----------



## FM001

Portion control is essential, and reducing the amount of processed foods, red meat and saturated fats such as cheese and replacing these with fresh vegetables, white meat such as chicken and fish, and go for low-fat options in yogurts and cheese. Cooking everything yourself is equally important as you know what goes in your food, and moderate exercise, no matter what it involves will no doubt go a long way in weight reduction.  Toby.


----------



## Glenn

Hi Lucy 
  First of all well done with the weight loss you should be proud of yourself!!
I went from 17st 10 to 12st8 in just 4 months. (Great hey) not really i was diagnosed with type 1 its the only way i could lose weight, i was on the water drinking thing and thought it was working well. How little i knew. Well done and good luck for your future weight loss.


----------



## lucy123

Glenn said:


> Hi Lucy
> First of all well done with the weight loss you should be proud of yourself!!
> I went from 17st 10 to 12st8 in just 4 months. (Great hey) not really i was diagnosed with type 1 its the only way i could lose weight, i was on the water drinking thing and thought it was working well. How little i knew. Well done and good luck for your future weight loss.



Hi Glenn,

Thank you so much for your kind words. I was about to say absolutely well done on your loss but I guess its not the way you would prefer to lose. Have you kept the weight off - if so well done to you.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lucy123 said:


> Hi Glenn,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words. I was about to say absolutely well done on your loss but I guess its not the way you would prefer to lose. Have you kept the weight off - if so well done to you.



Glad Glenn has brought this message back to life as I havent seen it before.

My tips 

Are if there are some treats you can't do without entirely find a healthy replacements for the special times you need them.

I now have wotsits or quavers instead of crisps and if I really need chocolate I now have the little 99 calorie bars in. (I can now even managed to have both of these in my cupboards without being tempted everyday)


----------



## lucy123

Yes a good tip there Sheilagh - I have replaced all chocolate in our house with less than 100 cal cereal bars - which are great before a gym workout too! I have also replaced alcohol with a glass of Cranberry and Soda.


----------



## alisonz

What has really made me stop and think is the good old fashioned food diary. My practice nurse asked me to keep one for a week but I'm going to keep it up anyway a real eye opener for me and I've been totally honest too


----------



## alisonz

Just a bit of fun 
 A new weight loss tip: if it tastes nice, spit it out, it's bad for you!


----------



## caffeine_demon

alisonz said:


> Just a bit of fun
> A new weight loss tip: if it tastes nice, spit it out, it's bad for you!



Fantastic!!

if you're feeling hungry - have a bit of dust!

instead of a battered pie in a french stick, have half a ryvita, topped with a slice of cucumber

if you don't feel like death after exercise, you're doing it wrong!


----------



## eat2live

i found your posts very inspirational...can i ask if your weight loss was down to prtion size and eating the right things? or a diet club? and can i ask if many of you eat potatoes with them being high GI?
i am newly diagnosed and searching for answers...thanx again
michele x


----------



## Mark T

eat2live said:


> i found your posts very inspirational...can i ask if your weight loss was down to prtion size and eating the right things? or a diet club? and can i ask if many of you eat potatoes with them being high GI?
> i am newly diagnosed and searching for answers...thanx again
> michele x


Most of my weight loss is down to portion control and moderate exercise.  We tend to eat New Potatoes which are stated to be Low GI (at the border between low and medium really) and my current new potato portion size is 75g or slightly less (equivalent to 12g Carb).


----------



## KateXXXXXX

My last High Fiber, Low Fat treat:  4m of fabric, which I made into this!









Teal fabric was ?1 a meter, the bling about 50p.  Can't remember exactly as the roll was in the stash for years!  The most expensive bit was the ?8 for the filigree ball buttons I put on the sleeves (not pictured as they came later).

Treats and rewards are great.  Just make them not be food!


----------



## Andrew

*Very impressive*

Hi  this is very impressive work  however  i do not wish to try and eat it   Regads  andrew




KateXXXXXX said:


> My last High Fiber, Low Fat treat:  4m of fabric, which I made into this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal fabric was ?1 a meter, the bling about 50p.  Can't remember exactly as the roll was in the stash for years!  The most expensive bit was the ?8 for the filigree ball buttons I put on the sleeves (not pictured as they came later).
> 
> Treats and rewards are great.  Just make them not be food!


----------



## The Borderer

try putting your normal portion on a smaller plate seems to work pretty well


----------



## Northerner

The Borderer said:


> try putting your normal portion on a smaller plate seems to work pretty well



That's definitely a good one as a lot of people have been brought up to eat everything on their plates (me amongst them), so a smaller plate means lower portions


----------



## The Borderer

*water*

a big thanks for the bottled water idea trying it from today


----------



## The Borderer

*weight*

Still managing to lose a bit more each week starting to take the dogs for longer walks 2 1/2 to 3 hours a day rain or shine & more rabbit food  yuk but feeling better for it


----------



## queenbee01

*My tip for the day.........*

I hate going to the gym and have never really been one for exercising. However, I love walking. A couple of weeks back in the telegraph there was an feature about getting fit by walking Walk Active. They say that if you walk less than 7000 steps a day you lead a sedentary life stye. 
My top tip is, buy a pedometer that not only counts how many steps you take, but how many calories burned, how far in miles or kilometers you have walked and how long it took you to do it. 
Having a pedometer, is like having your own cheer leader, it encourages you to walk further, its fun and gives you a goal to work too. Ive gone from doing between a 3 to 8 mile walk a week to 21 miles this week. today, Ive walked 6 miles. Im also keeping a record of my daily walks and each week as suggested by Walk Active, I am now going to increase my target steps by 500 extra steps a day.


----------



## MaryPlain

If you  know you're going to be in it for the long haul (ie you have a lot to lose, or losing it takes a long time, as I've found since turning 40!) don't deny yourself any of your favourite foods, just restrict them to occasional treats. 

A couple of years ago I managed to lose almost 5 stone over two years. Every Friday I had my usual takeaway, but without the rice or bread, and every Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had my three Hotel Chocolate chocolate treats.  The fact that it is posh, expensive chocolate makes it more of a treat and means I don't mind stopping after three, also it's lower in carbs than the equivalent sweet cheap stuff. I find it helped me to resist sweet treats in the week knowing that I had the Hotel Chocolate to look forward to at the weekend.


----------



## megga

My two tips are

1) There is nothing wrong with being hungry, i always had to eat cause i felt peckish, then i thought, it wont harm me if i go with out, so i did.

2) Dont think about exercise, just do it as routine. If your like me the thought of doing some stuff just puts me of, and i find excuses not to do things. Just dont think about it, get up and do it, afterwards you always feel better.


----------



## LeeLee

*Coping with eating out*

Here's what works for me...

The day before the night out, make a small Spanish omelette or frittata and put it in the fridge.  Before you go out the door, eat it.  You won't feel hungry when you're ordering so will be much more likely to choose wisely.

This also works if going to someone's house.  Whilst you won't be able to control what they serve, you will be more able to ask for a small portion.

If the smells from bakeries tempt you while out shopping, stick a sugar free mint or chewing gum in your gob and you won't notice it as much.


----------



## sweetsatin

If you know you have to report your progress to someone, you'll be more likely to stick with your plan.


----------



## HOBIE

Sounds good Queenbee1. Get a pedometer. Day by day you can improve things. I always feel better being out in fresh air. Come on summer


----------



## Zolabud

*Emphasyma and Type 2 and exercise.*

I was diagnosed with Emphasyma in Jan 2011 and had been slowly putting on weight since I moved in 2006 after losing my long term partner in 2003.

I was blaming the weight gain my my menopause... And the sudden ending of a 30 year gardening career. I planned a 6 month break as all I had done was work since 1974 and was fit,slim and had no problem with energy.

A year later I realised I was putting on weight and my life style had become increasingly sedentary. Then my Emphasyma diagnosois came in Jan 2011 and my life just fell apart as I had lost my Dad,Uncle,partner and sister through Emphasyma.All died at 52, My partner Mick was dead at 49.

I gave up smoking straightaway, Something my relatives didn't. But I was left with 5 stone to shift and very little energy.

Now I have been told I have type 2 diabetes and have also had another snippet of news. My liver is beginning to show signs of damage. So I have tried hard to give up drinking but it isn't working that well but am now to 2 units every evening, I used to drink 12. ( I know,I know...)

So I have quite a lot to deal with at the moment. I don't want any help from my family members as I am very ashamed of my alcohol intake but I need to lose this damned weight but get so breathless whenever I walk I can't ever see myself back to my old self....

I don't drive. The gym is miles away down a road where there is no public transport.I live in a small town which is literally one big hill bottom to top.
I live in a first floor flat which is totally unsuitable for me and I really don't know what to do.
And I am missing my 12 units per day....

Help !!


----------



## Susicue

I have taken up walking I walk every day for about 30 mins to an hour, really feel the benefit, now I am going to go swimming (slow but sure.)


----------



## Northerner

Susicue said:


> I have taken up walking I walk every day for about 30 mins to an hour, really feel the benefit, now I am going to go swimming (slow but sure.)



Great stuff Susiecue, regular exercise is really helpful for you blood sugar levels as well as your weight


----------



## HOBIE

Susicue said:


> I have taken up walking I walk every day for about 30 mins to an hour, really feel the benefit, now I am going to go swimming (slow but sure.)



A positive thing to be doing


----------



## HOBIE

Some good tips here.


----------



## HOBIE

lucy123 said:


> As i did today - use the stairs - not the lift!!



Some times its the simple things that help


----------



## zuludog

ZOLABUD Here are some things that might help

The Canadian Airforce Exercises were developed as an alternative to traditional military PT. You can do them anywhere, anytime, and start at an easy level, working up as you are able. Search Google, there are also videos on YouTube

These are things I used to cut down on booze

Tomato juice; search Google for Virgin Mary Drink. make sure you include'drink' or you'll get the religious thing
Blackcurrant & soda instead of beer. I's cheaper, and not as sickly as some non-alcoholic drinks. Scrounge one of those plastic swizzle sticks they put out on bars as sometimes they don't mix it very well
Orange & lemonade is OK, but the same price as beer, and can get sickly
Pubs now are used to people asking for non-alcoholic drinks.

At home I drank China tea, or similar black tea. Browse round a big supermarket, or find a specialist tea & coffee chop. serve weakish

Don't apologise for your alcohol intake. We are people, not machines, and it is not for others to judge you. They should be glad you are trying to do something, and help & encourage you. If they don't, they're not worth having.


----------



## HOBIE

lucy123 said:


> My tip: Water
> 
> Wherever you are carry a litre bottle of water with you and keep drinking and fill again. You should drink 2 bottles a day - and I notice my weight loss slows if don't have it!
> I keep one on my desk at work!


Its good for you water !


----------



## Gregg Lawrence

cazscot said:


> My hints and tips are:-  (I apologise if most of these are common sense)...
> 
> Dont just weigh yourself measure as well.  Sometimes we can stay the same weight but loose inches as we are exercising and toning up.
> 
> I keep my largest pair of trousers I bought (size 32 ) and when I am having a bad day or moment, I drag them out of the wardrope and put them on!!  It is amazing how that sometimes snaps me back to reality LOL.
> 
> I keep a picture on my fridge of me at my heaviest to remind me before opening the door...
> 
> If you have a bad day/week draw a line under it and start afresh, don't beat yourself up about it.  It is gonna be a struggle and we will all fall off the wagon at some point.  The main thing is to climb back on!!!


My tips for losing weight are firstly eat less carbohydrates and also eat more fish and meats and salads instead of the carbohydrates.See your weight come down over time.Also go out for regular walks or cycling or swimming at least 3 times per week.Get into a routine of doing this,discipline yourself and see the pounds come off.Make sure to check your blood sugars regularly when doing this.


----------



## Gregg Lawrence

Copepod said:


> Long before I got diabetes, I remember being taught to buy emergency rations (for hiking etc) that I didn't like. Bit of a problem, as I couldn't think of any food that I didn't like, although Marathon bars (as they were called then) were my least favourite chocolate, so usually took one. Guess, same principle still applies for hypo treatment, so I should carry spearmints, my leats favourite sweets, but usually manage to resist eating sweets except when essential.


I eat a lot of Tunnock's Dark choc.caramel wafer biscuits (30g.)when I get a bit low and near hypo.I love them though and that is the problem.


----------



## Gregg Lawrence

katie said:


> world trade centre? that is super cool. no chance I will get to do that


Hi Katie,I work at Marks and Spencers in the food section, I do enjoy my job as I am always majority of the time as a customer advisor talking with customers on the checkout tills,I think i am a good salesmen and good with customers.When on a 8 hour day here I get 30 min.break for lunch but always carry hypostop packets in my jacket and a few dark choc.Tunnock's caramel bars on the shopfloor just in case of emergencies,it is a good place to work.


----------



## Gregg Lawrence

teapot8910 said:


> My tip is make exercise more fun, that way you don't dread doing any!
> 
> xx





Dizzydi said:


> Another one with water, if you feel hungry and it is not meal time or snack time. Drink a glass of water first, if you still feel hungry after that have your snack. Water stops my hungry pangs.


Hiya Dizzy di, I just now eat less carbohydrates and more meats,chicken,fish in olive oil,salads instead of the carbohydrates and of course more water or I like Robinson summer fruit juice cordial-no added sugar,drink a lot of this.I also believe to lose weight it is good to do some exercise like regular walking or swimming or cycling,depending on what you fancy.Over time see the weight come down.But you have to discipline yourself and do it.Making sure to regularly check blood sugar levels everyday.


----------



## HOBIE

Gregg Lawrence said:


> My tips for losing weight are firstly eat less carbohydrates and also eat more fish and meats and salads instead of the carbohydrates.See your weight come down over time.Also go out for regular walks or cycling or swimming at least 3 times per week.Get into a routine of doing this,discipline yourself and see the pounds come off.Make sure to check your blood sugars regularly when doing this.


Eating fish is a very positive thing to be doing   Adore the stuff Gregg !


----------



## joy1959

Some really sensible - and tried and tested - tips here. Sadly, with regards to my willpower, I have the breaking strain of a kitkat! I crumble at the slightest sign of stress / worry / boredom / tiredness etc and resort to totally 'bad' food! I can be really good for a few weeks - then it all goes to pot!


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Eating fish is a very positive thing to be doing   Adore the stuff Gregg !


Less carbs too


----------



## John Froy

cazscot said:


> Please use this thread for any handy hints and tips you come across to help us on our weight loss journey .
> 
> (Notherner, or any other moderator can we please make this "sticky")  Thanks


Say to yourself I am not on a diet I have just made changes to my life style.


----------



## HOBIE

Gregg Lawrence said:


> Hiya Dizzy di, I just now eat less carbohydrates and more meats,chicken,fish in olive oil,salads instead of the carbohydrates and of course more water or I like Robinson summer fruit juice cordial-no added sugar,drink a lot of this.I also believe to lose weight it is good to do some exercise like regular walking or swimming or cycling,depending on what you fancy.Over time see the weight come down.But you have to discipline yourself and do it.Making sure to regularly check blood sugar levels everyday.


Good for you Gregg !  Cut back is good & exersize


----------



## Lilylou

katie said:


> My top tips:
> 
> Eat less and exercise more


Disability plays a part with me - I cannot exercise properly - only in the sitting position! Makes it difficult!


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck trying Lilylou


----------



## Lilylou

Thank you!


----------



## HOBIE

How is it going Lilyou ?   Keep going


----------



## HOBIE

John Froy said:


> Say to yourself I am not on a diet I have just made changes to my life style.


Good for you John


----------



## HOBIE

John Froy said:


> Say to yourself I am not on a diet I have just made changes to my life style.


Some useful tips on here


----------



## MikeTurin

Steff said:


> Tip number 2 -Big up the basket
> 
> Where possible when you go to the supermarket use a basket and not a trolley then your less likely to be tempted to fill the basket right up to the top with naughties,apart from the fact it would be heavy to carry you also wont buy as much (in theory)


Normally I "steal" a cardboard box from the aisles: that's easy on hard discounts like Lidl, a tad more diffcult with regular supermarkets, with the added benefit that make easier to carry the groceries on the car. For the cardboard box is useful to use as a wastebaslet for the paper, making recycling easier.


----------



## HOBIE

Gregg Lawrence said:


> Hi Katie,I work at Marks and Spencers in the food section, I do enjoy my job as I am always majority of the time as a customer advisor talking with customers on the checkout tills,I think i am a good salesmen and good with customers.When on a 8 hour day here I get 30 min.break for lunch but always carry hypostop packets in my jacket and a few dark choc.Tunnock's caramel bars on the shopfloor just in case of emergencies,it is a good place to work.


Good for you Gregg. The seafood stuff in M&S is good !


----------



## Scoobie

If you're short on time like me or don't like the idea of gyms then if you go on you tube and search for Leslie sansone, she does really good walks that you can do in the comfort of your own home from 15 mins to an hour.


----------



## Dollypolly

Track what you eat. There are loads of free apps out there for it 
I use myfitnesspal


----------



## Amanda76

Love. Love. Love. This post. Motivational.



lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> I felt like I had hit a wall last week and beginnng of this week  I had lost a total of 44lbs since June which I know is excellent but suddenly felt quite fed up with it all as it had slowed down.
> 
> I was discussing this with my PT that i suddenly felt miserable with my diabetes and how weight loss had slowed down. He took me into the gym and gave me a 20kg weight to carry about - and asked me to carry it for 5 mins. I couldn't carry it for 1 minute. It was so heavy. I had to hold it on my chest to carry. He then gave it to my husband who again was shocked at how heavy it was - he then told us both that was how much weight i had lost! It was scary as when I put the weight down  my heart was racing quite fast and it made me realise how much harder my heart had had to work previously. I then sat chatting with my husband and I said I would like to lose the same amount of weight again and then realised how much harder my heart was still having to work as long as I was overweight.
> 
> Carrying the weight worked two fold - one it made me very proud of how much weight I had lost, but more importantly made me realise my health would have improved greatly due to less pressure on the heart, but more than anything it really has motiviated me now to keep to the good stuff food wise and to the regular exercise.
> 
> I will get there.
> 
> Just thought this was worth posting as it was such a kick up the bum in more ways than one for me - but very helpful.


----------



## HOBIE

I have a mate who was T2, ex army & when you tell him something he listens (army head). He walks to the shops & carries his 6 tins of beans back in his rucksack (miles) He is now off all meds for his T2. There are lots of stories about people who have done similar. Good luck to anyone who is trying . You will feel better


----------



## lyn

Some useful tips thank you


----------



## HOBIE

Keep at it you know it makes sense


----------



## Jodee

Savoury treat instead of crisps :  Snack A Jacks Cheese Rice Cake   38 calories, 8.1 carbs (of which sugar 0.5g)  per cracker

Sweet treats maybe :

-  Snack A Jacks, Choc Rice Cake   63 calories, 12.2g carbs (0.3g sugar)

- Hartleys low cal Jelly (love the lime one) per pot  KJ 10 (2.3 g calories)  carbs 0.4g (of which sugars 0.2g) I never eat a whole pot at once.


Promise yourself when whether is perfect you do an extra short walk each day.


----------



## Stella2020

cazscot said:


> My hints and tips are:-  (I apologise if most of these are common sense)...
> 
> Dont just weigh yourself measure as well.  Sometimes we can stay the same weight but loose inches as we are exercising and toning up.
> 
> I keep my largest pair of trousers I bought (size 32 ) and when I am having a bad day or moment, I drag them out of the wardrope and put them on!!  It is amazing how that sometimes snaps me back to reality LOL.
> 
> I keep a picture on my fridge of me at my heaviest to remind me before opening the door...
> 
> If you have a bad day/week draw a line under it and start afresh, don't beat yourself up about it.  It is gonna be a struggle and we will all fall off the wagon at some point.  The main thing is to climb back on!!!


----------



## Autism-Mama

Can I ask what might be a stupidly obvious question? But when reading food labels, should I be noting the Carbohydrates as a whole or "of which sugars"?


----------



## Bronco Billy

There’s no such thing as a stupid question, @Autism-Mama.  You definitely need to look at the whole carb content, not just the sugar content. Carbohydrates become glucose (a type of sugar) when the body breaks them down to be processed in the blood stream.


----------



## nonethewiser

Read about high intensity interval training for good health which also aids weight loss, so bought cross trainer rowing machine hand weights, cross trainer second hand & bought cheap rower from Amazon, hand weight from sports direct.  Short bursts of HIIT don't half get heart pumping and works up sweat, you kinda feel good afterwards mind and it does burn fat I'm sure, lost 5Ibs lately but only tweaked diet slightly, swapping out higher fat foods for lower fat ones.  Funds allowing its worth the investment in training equipment, needn't cost a fortune and can buy second hand.


----------



## Autism-Mama

Bronco Billy said:


> There’s no such thing as a stupid question, @Autism-Mama.  You definitely need to look at the whole carb content, not just the sugar content. Carbohydrates become glucose (a type of sugar) when the body breaks them down to be processed in the blood stream.



Thank you so much!  I just wasn't sure if I was looking at the right information!


----------



## Jodee

Autism-Mama said:


> Can I ask what might be a stupidly obvious question? But when reading food labels, should I be noting the Carbohydrates as a whole or "of which sugars"?


As a whole


----------



## Lucylemonpip

Twitchy said:


> Another more dubious tip, from that book I read (should point out it was a novel lol!!) ...was giving yourself rewards when you reach every mini-goal on the way to your main weight loss goal  (bit like those 'syns' someone mentioned) but *not* food related - something more like a manicure etc - another idea for a treat was buying a 'blank' charm bracelet and buying yourself another charm each time you lost say 1/2 a stone or something - not my thing really but might motivate you if you like that kind of jewelry!   I think the idea was that it's also a good visible reminder of progress to date & so encouragement to continue...




Twitchy, that’s a good one with the bracelet charms. When I retired early, in 2018, one of my leaving presents was a Pandora bracelet. There was one charm on there, a “best friends” one and then I subsequently bought a dog one, as I have pet dogs. I’ll have to go to the website and see if there is a poignant meaning charm for when I reach my next goal. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

Only weigh yourself once a month , you get a real buzz out of loosing half a stone rather than a downer if you’ve only lost 1lb in a week . Buy new clothes when you drop a size makes you feel like it’s all worth it


----------



## Neens

Freddie1966 said:


> Only weigh yourself once a month , you get a real buzz out of loosing half a stone rather than a downer if you’ve only lost 1lb in a week . Buy new clothes when you drop a size makes you feel like it’s all worth it


Good tip @Freddie1966 - also remember 1lb a week is a good steady weight loss that is likely to stay off. 
(I realise LC eaters (like me) would hope for more) but sometimes the body maintains for all sorts of reasons and has nothing to do with your dietary intake.


----------



## Rhoddavies

hey i am start a daily vlog can check it out on here -- 




thanks , i will talk about weight loss and  other things


----------



## Jodee

Autism-Mama said:


> Can I ask what might be a stupidly obvious question? But when reading food labels, should I be noting the Carbohydrates as a whole or "of which sugars"?



Carbohydrates as a whole.  An enquiring question, not at all stupid. x


----------



## Jodee

Rhoddavies said:


> hey i am start a daily vlog can check it out on here --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks , i will talk about weight loss and  other things




Go for it Rhoddavies - you will do great, keep safe and well.


----------



## Lundy Lou

FM001 said:


> Portion control is essential, and reducing the amount of processed foods, red meat and saturated fats such as cheese and replacing these with fresh vegetables, white meat such as chicken and fish, and go for low-fat options in yogurts and cheese. Cooking everything yourself is equally important as you know what goes in your food, and moderate exercise, no matter what it involves will no doubt go a long way in weight reduction.  Toby.


Great advice .  
Ive been reading about fat being a great fat burner so have stopped using low fat  cheese etc in match box sizes. Weight loss is my main aim . Any comments ?


----------



## Lundy Lou

queenbee01 said:


> *My tip for the day.........*
> 
> I hate going to the gym and have never really been one for exercising. However, I love walking. A couple of weeks back in the telegraph there was an feature about getting fit by walking Walk Active. They say that if you walk less than 7000 steps a day you lead a sedentary life stye.
> My top tip is, buy a pedometer that not only counts how many steps you take, but how many calories burned, how far in miles or kilometers you have walked and how long it took you to do it.
> Having a pedometer, is like having your own cheer leader, it encourages you to walk further, its fun and gives you a goal to work too. Ive gone from doing between a 3 to 8 mile walk a week to 21 miles this week. today, Ive walked 6 miles. Im also keeping a record of my daily walks and each week as suggested by Walk Active, I am now going to increase my target steps by 500 extra steps a day.


Hi So have you lost weight walking ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lundy Lou said:


> Hi So have you lost weight walking ?



Unfortunately QueenBee hasn’t visited the forum since 2014


----------



## Neens

I have only read page 1 so this may have been posted. I keep a small packet (about 6 almonds) in my bag - or I did before lockdown. As I am on medication my hyper moments are false -and I find eat an almond or 2 slowly usually does the trick and I never go out without a bottle of water (except my last hospital appointment - which ended up being hours as I was not on the system when I turned up - very strange and unsettling not to exist for a while)!


----------



## spider100

Hello, I have completed 22 round of sun and watched the tips for weight loss such a nice tips I will work on it definitely. Thankyou


----------



## Gwynn

Enjoy the food that you can eat. Don't see food as an enemy but as a help getting you through each day, selecting carefully and lovingly what you will eat. Careful selection can become enjoyable giving those positive 'anticipation' feelings.

Small portions on small plates or bowls really helps.

Try to plan ahead rather than lurching from one meal (or day) to the next. Again positive anticipation. Don't plan to have foods you don't really like. Plan to have food that you like and know you can have.

If plans/meals change unexpectedly then just 'realign' the rest of the days meals in a positive way. I see it as a challenge, a bit like Sudoku or chess.

Learning about food and all the nutrition stuff really helped me sort out my diet. Before I aimed blind. Set myself up to fail. Now it is all reversed. I aim for the 'good stuff'.

Try new things that people suggest. I recently discovered greek yoghurt with added fruit. A bit too tangy at first, added some cushed ripe banana and it all came good. A bit pricey on the carbs though.

Believe what the nutrition data says. If it says that X has lots of carbohydrates then believe it and avoid it, or reduce it. I never realised before that a simple natural drink, like fresh orange juice, was high in carbohydrates.

Remember that nothing is really banned but all food must be accounted for. You fancy a bag of crisps, well, making meal adjustments in the rest of the day might be required. Is the 'cost' worth it (it may be)

Feeling hungry? Have a small amount of something low carb, low calorie. Always remember that the hunger pangs are (hopefully) temporary. I discovered that grapes are not good news even though they are small individually.

What works for one person may not work well for you and vv.

Be open to suggestions and try new things. Diabetes has opened my eyes (which I thought were open before!)

I found that the reduced readings on the scales, clothes falling off, easier walking, feeling well, etc very motivating.

I found that setting myself achievable goals really helped. However, there is a downside. Eg if weight reduction is a goal and the weight remains static for a while, then that can be quite off putting. Until, that is, you come to the correct realisation that your body may be  're-aligning' itself, which is very positive.

Ignoring the mantra 'no gain without pain' is a real must. This is a long haul game and so it needs to be enjoyable if you are to keep to it.

Using a nutrition or meal planning App can really help. It has certainly helped me, but then I like data. Data is your friend (good job I like Star Trek  )


----------



## greenboy990

I've started walking as the weather has been too icy for cycling averaging between 5-8 miles a time,it's made a huge impact on my BG readings.Cannot wait to get back to cycling my 40 miler round trip to loch lomond but alas it's out of bounds just now due to restrictions on the lockdown,hopefully not be too long till i can get back to it,as i'm on a weight loss mission.Exercise seems to be a major factor in controlling levels in diabetes.


----------



## Ditto

I need to be walking, I am seizing up! Walking makes all the difference I've found in the past. I got to 15stones with walking a few miles daily and wore this fab suit I'd saved to get into, looked great if I say so myself. Few years later got to 15stones sans walking and in the same suit I looked like a sack of spuds! Walking tones you up and makes you healthy.


----------



## Ditto

Diabetic Frog said:


> 1 hour 8 minutes and 8 seconds today.  3.17 miles according to my Samsung app.  Tested after and I was 4.8.
> Love this app that came with phone, I only discovered it recently.  It is inspiring me to beat the day before's record.
> Gonna need photos of this suit! @Ditto


From back then or when I get to goal weight this year, before and afters?


----------



## Ditto

Diabetic Frog said:


> The whole 9 yards, your story!


Good grief, lol. Peoples are sick of hearing about me, that's all I ever post me me me...


----------



## zuludog

I've posted before about Richard Vobes on the Thread 'Easy Walking' in the Exercise/Sport Section
He shows how you can find interest and enjoyment in short walks in ordinary surroundings, both in the countryside, and towns

Sometimes I even follow my own advice and get out there myself!


----------



## ColinUK

zuludog said:


> I've posted before about Richard Vobes on the Thread 'Easy Walking' in the Exercise/Sport Section
> He shows how you can find interest and enjoyment in short walks in ordinary surroundings, both in the countryside, and towns
> 
> Sometimes I even follow my own advice and get out there myself!


I always look up at the buildings I'm walking past in town. It's amazing the architectural detail you miss if you don't just look up.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Be kind to yourself, any other disease people are kind, it feels like food has been my presents all my life. Sometimes just a kind positive word makes you feel good. So when someone says something nice. Pop that down on paper and put it in a jar. When you feel the need look at that note and remember someone was kind and be kind to yourself. Also to one another. Try to make someone's day positive it does come back.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Cancer made me lose weight. So i thought to myself this is the only positive thing to come out of my cancers so at first it was to monitor me. I weighed myself everyday. Then as my weight slowly stareted to creep i got up to 75 kg were my dietician was happy. Weigh yourself everyday so if you are gaining deal with it . Honestly it is the best way to go. Up or down your weight deal with it straightaway.


----------



## Ditto

I walked a lot more yesterday and lost over 2 pounds overnight and an inch off my tum. It'll go back on today no doubt but it's definitely the walking that gets things shifting.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I walked a lot more yesterday and lost over 2 pounds overnight and an inch off my tum. It'll go back on today no doubt but it's definitely the walking that gets things shifting.


I have been walking alot more over the last few weeks, and I have seen an improvement in my BG levels.


----------



## Nayshiftin

That’s great glad your doing well


----------



## Jodee

I was reading 3og protein each meal can be helpful but the most important is breakfast.

So now I am looking for 30g protein, quick, easy, tasty meals for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I think I may be falling short on the protein at this moment.









						Losing Weight: Breakfast With Protein
					

Some nutrition experts recommend a 30/30 plan of 30 grams of protein within 30 minutes of waking for weight loss. Here’s why such a routine might work.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## YoanDJ

Use an app to diarize your food, exercise and weight loss. Try arise although its a pay option it has a great database of foods, a barcode scanner to capture your foods. Its really helped me to loose almost 2st with 3 more to go (I'm not affiliated with said app in any way)


----------



## Radical cartoons

cazscot said:


> Please use this thread for any handy hints and tips you come across to help us on our weight loss journey .
> 
> (Notherner, or any other moderator can we please make this "sticky")  Thanks


Hi, I'm type 2, been living with it for 16 years, now aged 61. I apologise for this long post.

Already been told I'm heading for diabetic eye damage. Like many people, I put on 2 stone during the pandemic, but the last time I was anywhere near my BMI recommended weight was 40 years ago!! 
I did active manual work for 20 years but had to give it up at age 40 because of heart condition and other disabilities, so been sedentary for 20 years. My diabetic meds have gone up and up. ( Diabetes runs in my family by the way). I don't drink or smoke or have a "sweet tooth". I gave up booze 3 years ago, after being addicted to it since my teenage years.
Like lots of you, I've tried so many things - private nutritionist, personal trainer, hypnosis, calorie counting. I am quite heavily disabled from birth, so can't swim or do yoga/pilates or strenuous exercise. 

I am finally succeeding with  my weight loss and would like to share what I'm doing in the hope it helps someone else. Here's my rules:
1) Be totally dedicated. 
This means: EVERYTHING comes second to the weight loss. So NO "treat" or "cheat" days. ( and decide what a  treat or a cheat looks like for you, and stick to that). NO evening pasta meals with hubby, who happens to be a great cook! We are getting our own meals sorted now. I do 3 long walks ( 5 + miles ) per week, and that's using a walking stick.
So everything else I'm doing has to take second place on those days. I am lucky to be semi-retired so I can make my own routines. (Yes it's harder when you work full time at a sedentary job, which I used to do, which is why we're all too heavy).
2) Find a form of exercise you can actually do. It's no good doing something which causes pain or embarrassment. I had to give up my weight building at my local gym because of my joint issues, and I found zoom gym classes too embarrassing - when you can't get up and down from the floor when everyone else is on the next exercise!
So for me, long walks are my main thing. 
I see someone else here bought a rower, I had one, but because of my knees I couldn't get down to the floor to use it anymore.So it went out for scrap.
I've now got a manual treadmill at home, on a 15 degree incline, and I walk on it for 15-20 minutes on the days I'm not out walking. Yes they are a bit of a pain, but it's by far the hardest exercise I've done, and it's working for me.
3) Choose a diet which works for you and stick to it. I started on my own version of Fast800 7 weeks ago, followed by 5:2, but I'm not following their plans or paying for their products.
(If this all sounds a bit grim, it doesnt actually stop me having the occasional meal out, or coffee with a friend, but "occasional " means twice a month, not like, every week).
Well, that's  it! 
I've managed to take off 1 stone 5lbs in 7 weeks. Now I'm in the 5:2 phase it's running at between 1-3 lbs per week. My diet is based on a big bowl of vegetable stew plus a small protein meal every day, with no snacks, no breakfast, everything in a 6 hrs eating window. No bread, plenty of olive oil - pretty much exactly what Dr Mosley advises.
My Blood Sugar is now back to pre-diabetic, between 4-6.5 on my monitor daily. I'm still on my Diabetic meds until I check with my nurse at my annual review.

I've got 16 lbs to go to reach my BMI recommended weight. For the first time in my life I am looking forward to winter, to go on some long frosty walks!
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## mage 1

Radical cartoons said:


> Hi, I'm type 2, been living with it for 16 years, now aged 61. I apologise for this long post.
> 
> Already been told I'm heading for diabetic eye damage. Like many people, I put on 2 stone during the pandemic, but the last time I was anywhere near my BMI recommended weight was 40 years ago!!
> I did active manual work for 20 years but had to give it up at age 40 because of heart condition and other disabilities, so been sedentary for 20 years. My diabetic meds have gone up and up. ( Diabetes runs in my family by the way). I don't drink or smoke or have a "sweet tooth". I gave up booze 3 years ago, after being addicted to it since my teenage years.
> Like lots of you, I've tried so many things - private nutritionist, personal trainer, hypnosis, calorie counting. I am quite heavily disabled from birth, so can't swim or do yoga/pilates or strenuous exercise.
> 
> I am finally succeeding with  my weight loss and would like to share what I'm doing in the hope it helps someone else. Here's my rules:
> 1) Be totally dedicated.
> This means: EVERYTHING comes second to the weight loss. So NO "treat" or "cheat" days. ( and decide what a  treat or a cheat looks like for you, and stick to that). NO evening pasta meals with hubby, who happens to be a great cook! We are getting our own meals sorted now. I do 3 long walks ( 5 + miles ) per week, and that's using a walking stick.
> So everything else I'm doing has to take second place on those days. I am lucky to be semi-retired so I can make my own routines. (Yes it's harder when you work full time at a sedentary job, which I used to do, which is why we're all too heavy).
> 2) Find a form of exercise you can actually do. It's no good doing something which causes pain or embarrassment. I had to give up my weight building at my local gym because of my joint issues, and I found zoom gym classes too embarrassing - when you can't get up and down from the floor when everyone else is on the next exercise!
> So for me, long walks are my main thing.
> I see someone else here bought a rower, I had one, but because of my knees I couldn't get down to the floor to use it anymore.So it went out for scrap.
> I've now got a manual treadmill at home, on a 15 degree incline, and I walk on it for 15-20 minutes on the days I'm not out walking. Yes they are a bit of a pain, but it's by far the hardest exercise I've done, and it's working for me.
> 3) Choose a diet which works for you and stick to it. I started on my own version of Fast800 7 weeks ago, followed by 5:2, but I'm not following their plans or paying for their products.
> (If this all sounds a bit grim, it doesnt actually stop me having the occasional meal out, or coffee with a friend, but "occasional " means twice a month, not like, every week).
> Well, that's  it!
> I've managed to take off 1 stone 5lbs in 7 weeks. Now I'm in the 5:2 phase it's running at between 1-3 lbs per week. My diet is based on a big bowl of vegetable stew plus a small protein meal every day, with no snacks, no breakfast, everything in a 6 hrs eating window. No bread, plenty of olive oil - pretty much exactly what Dr Mosley advises.
> My Blood Sugar is now back to pre-diabetic, between 4-6.5 on my monitor daily. I'm still on my Diabetic meds until I check with my nurse at my annual review.
> 
> I've got 16 lbs to go to reach my BMI recommended weight. For the first time in my life I am looking forward to winter, to go on some long frosty walks!
> I hope this is helpful.


Well done you are doing Fantastic


----------



## Gwynn

Because I know I have to report to someone (Dr, diabetic nurse, wife, daughter) I keep things in check as best I can by...

Getting as much information about diabetes, food, people's successes, as I can and try to work out what might be useful to me. This web site and forum have been brilliant and have helped me a lot.

I set myself long term and short term goals. I find this essential as 'flying blind' does not work for me.

Then by using an analytical approach (which I like to do) I do four things

1. I adjust each of my meal contents for specific daily nutrition goals. I analyse every food, recipe, meal for calories, carbohydrates, protein, fibre, fats, salt, cholesterol, solids, fluids, fruit portions, nut portions.

2. I test my BG regularly to see what gives good/bad results and use that information to adjust my diet. It is so useful to actually see the BG results.

3. I analyse all of the health and nutrition data that I gather, producing lots of interesting and useful graphs which the doctors and DSNs have all said they find very useful/helpful. Regardless of that, I find them useful/helpful. It also means that they struggle to argue their occasional nonsense. Data is King!

4. I *do* report my findings (usually graphically) to the doctors and DSN. Wife and daughter are not so interested sadly as I would find that to be very motivating.

I use the 3 E's for my overall strategy focus

1. Eating (and all the associated planning and analysis associated with eating)
2. Exercise. (I am not that keen on exercise so I just get on with it. But walking on the beach is ok)
3. Expectation. I set myself sensible expectations to avoid disappointments

Things have worked well.

And finally, I try not to get too disappointed if I miss a goal or things go temporarily out of whack. It is inevitable as the body does its own thing regardless of what I may want. However, it is always possible to put things right. So I set about doing the corrections when needed. It keeps it interesting/challenging. Its a long journey...

And finally, finally, I allow myself to have little treats along the way, as long as they are accounted for in my diet analysis. I rarely have any treat just off the cuff, but it does occasionally happen, like when my wife suddenly buys me an ice cream as a surprise when we go to the sea side (but then I adjust my diet when I get home). For today my planned treat is a small chocolate eclaire.

And finally, finally, finally I do look back at where I have come from and how ill I felt at diagnosis compared with where I am now and confirm that it is through all the effort that I now feel so much better. I do feel that I have achieved something good and worthwhile. Especially not now carrying around 35Kg of useless fat !!! I look better too.

I never ever ever want to go back to where I was at diagnosis, so I remind myself all the time of the progress and successes I have seen in me.


----------



## zuludog

Hello RADICAL CARTOONS and anyone else who's interested

I used to do a lot of hillwalking when I was younger, but as my legs & knees began to ache I gave up most exercise, and got myself into a bit of a rut, just using Lockdown as an excuse not to do anything much

But I gave myself a serious talking to, and have been getting out & about more --

I've mentioned this before, but watch YouTube videos by Richard Vobes or The Bald Explorer - two channels for the same sort of thing
He shows how you can find interest and enjoyment even on fairly short walks and easy ground
He is based in Sussex, so I will probably never do any walking there, but you can use the same ideas in your area

I've started walking around my town, which is an old run down industrial area, but it's surprising what you can find - old Victorian buildings & architecture; Parks; Canals, Patches of countryside, especially very early in the morning to watch the mist or the sun come up, and so on
I've even dug out my camera
Find a devious route into the town centre and have breakfast in a cafe or even Wetherspoons

I've started doing Tai Chi, which is gentler than things like Judo or Karate
There is spiritual stuff about motivation, life force, & energy levels, but if you want, you can just ignore that and treat it as an exercise
There are a series of short movements that you join together in a sequence called a Form. As you become more proficient, so you can do more movements and longer Forms
That's why you sometimes hear of people 'doing their Form'
Have a look on YouTube, there are loads of videos
Some are a bit slow and clunky as they are instructional, but some of them are by experts, and are very graceful; then you realise -- 'Ah yes, that's what it's all about'

I have indoor hobbies - model planes, knife making, and leatherwork - but they too had slumped a bit; now my enthusiasm has picked up more

My weight had crept up - from about 83kg to about 86 or 87kg, but I'm back on the straight and narrow; let's see if I can get down to 80kg by Christmas


----------



## Nayshiftin

Gwynn that sounds like a Plan. I love it and would love to succeed like you. Can I ask for more information . Do you plot the graphs on an app . I am speaking to a dietician next week got an appointment . Yes she will work out calories for me to go by but also what other macros do you chart as well as carbs . I tried snd failed miserably myself. So seeking advice but if you could tell me more it n me at help me too.  You have done so well just having a plan . Exercise helps so much but with my arthritis I do Nordic walk n. Few exercises but average about 8000 steps a day. Even then I’m sore. I sit to iron and drive which I feel hurt so should count too but don’t add steps . My instructor got Nordic said just fo as much as I can and keep at a level I can . I’m sure you are doing more so that should help. My next op is 8 th December for revision hip so fingers crossed this will help.


----------



## Gwynn

Nayshiftin: Hi.

One thing I cannot cope with is not knowing what to do! So I like to have a plan. For T2 my plan was to get it into remission. Big plan, no detail.

The tough bit was working out how to execute that broad sweeping global plan and that's where the shorter term goals and strategies worked and also learning what I was up against (this forum was instrumental in that).

Where did I get the shorter term goals from, again from this very forum. The message for many T2s seemed to be go lower carb, higher fat, higher protein, reduce weight and get off my backside and exercise. A tough message when you feel very poorly and are obese and very unfit.

Thats all well and good as a strategy but flying blind just doesn't cut it for me (actually flying on instruments (blind) does ok with me).

Armed with the idea of reducing carbs to less than 100g a day if possible and adjusting all the other bits and bobs (protein, fibre, fats, salt, cholesterol, fluids, etc ) in line with the NHS guidelines, I worked out what the ideals for me were (for starters).

But for all aspects what I needed was feedback and how to plan meals. Was I on target or just winging it and missing by a mile.... so

1. Exercise > 30 minutes a day. Feedback: That was an easy one, take a stop watch and walk

2. Nutrition. Ahh. Big stumbling block. All those different aspects for each and every food, for each meal, for each and every day. It's enough to make your head explode !

Three possible routes

1. Write everything down and calculate everything (or at least the bits you are interested in). Way too time consuming and error prone AND boring. But many people seem to do this successfully.

2. Use one of the many good Apps on the internet. Probably a very good way of sorting this but it isn't the route I chose to take. Why? I felt that I needed to really engage with what I was diagnosed with and how I wanted to try to fix things.

3. Write an App so that all, the relevant aspects are covered, all the desired graphs are automatically plotted, reports are generated for the GP. Sounds horrendous and I wouldn't expect any sane person to go down this route. However as I am an old school programmer, software designer, I decided to do it this way. No small job and 10 months later I am still improving it. Besides it gives me something to do that is more interesting than train spotting.

With the constant feedback and the ability to change things on the fly I have been able to manage things more easily and very successfully.

The secret is knowing where you are, knowing where you want to be, forming a strategy to get there, finding the right tools to help you, analysing lots of feedback from whatever you do. And adjusting things after looking at the feedback.

So, long post. Let's summarise

1. Discover where you are at. HbA1c, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol, what foods you presently eat and how many carbs a day you presently consume, etc. Some of this will be from your GP and some you will have to work out for yourself.

2. Set yourself some small achievable sustainable goals. Reduce carbs to less than xxx grams a day, reduce weight to yyy Kg,  increase exercise (if possible) to zzz minutes of ? A day, etc. For me it was carbs less than 100g a day, weight down to 55.5Kg, exercise greater than 30 mins walking a day.

3. Get a means of obtaining the feedback that you need to be able to see your progress and successes. Part of that will be blood glucose testing and finding out what foods aftect you badly (or not). Now I will be very interested to learn how you tackle this part.

4. Get a means of being able to print out or display your graphs (whatever they are) to your GP and DSN (and youself).

5. Engage with the people on this forum who are incredibly supportive, helpful and informative.

I can give you more detail if you really want it, I just don't want to put you off and I realise that it is very focussed on how 'I' work.


----------



## Nayshiftin

Gwynn said:


> Nayshiftin: Hi.
> 
> One thing I cannot cope with is not knowing what to do! So I like to have a plan. For T2 my plan was to get it into remission. Big plan, no detail.
> 
> The tough bit was working out how to execute that broad sweeping global plan and that's where the shorter term goals and strategies worked and also learning what I was up against (this forum was instrumental in that).
> 
> Where did I get the shorter term goals from, again from this very forum. The message for many T2s seemed to be go lower carb, higher fat, higher protein, reduce weight and get off my backside and exercise. A tough message when you feel very poorly and are obese and very unfit.
> 
> Thats all well and good as a strategy but flying blind just doesn't cut it for me (actually flying on instruments (blind) does ok with me).
> 
> Armed with the idea of reducing carbs to less than 100g a day if possible and adjusting all the other bits and bobs (protein, fibre, fats, salt, cholesterol, fluids, etc ) in line with the NHS guidelines, I worked out what the ideals for me were (for starters).
> 
> But for all aspects what I needed was feedback and how to plan meals. Was I on target or just winging it and missing by a mile.... so
> 
> 1. Exercise > 30 minutes a day. Feedback: That was an easy one, take a stop watch and walk
> 
> 2. Nutrition. Ahh. Big stumbling block. All those different aspects for each and every food, for each meal, for each and every day. It's enough to make your head explode !
> 
> Three possible routes
> 
> 1. Write everything down and calculate everything (or at least the bits you are interested in). Way too time consuming and error prone AND boring. But many people seem to do this successfully.
> 
> 2. Use one of the many good Apps on the internet. Probably a very good way of sorting this but it isn't the route I chose to take. Why? I felt that I needed to really engage with what I was diagnosed with and how I wanted to try to fix things.
> 
> 3. Write an App so that all, the relevant aspects are covered, all the desired graphs are automatically plotted, reports are generated for the GP. Sounds horrendous and I wouldn't expect any sane person to go down this route. However as I am an old school programmer, software designer, I decided to do it this way. No small job and 10 months later I am still improving it. Besides it gives me something to do that is more interesting than train spotting.
> 
> With the constant feedback and the ability to change things on the fly I have been able to manage things more easily and very successfully.
> 
> The secret is knowing where you are, knowing where you want to be, forming a strategy to get there, finding the right tools to help you, analysing lots of feedback from whatever you do. And adjusting things after looking at the feedback.
> 
> So, long post. Let's summarise
> 
> 1. Discover where you are at. HbA1c, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol, what foods you presently eat and how many carbs a day you presently consume, etc. Some of this will be from your GP and some you will have to work out for yourself.
> 
> 2. Set yourself some small achievable sustainable goals. Reduce carbs to less than xxx grams a day, reduce weight to yyy Kg,  increase exercise (if possible) to zzz minutes of ? A day, etc. For me it was carbs less than 100g a day, weight down to 55.5Kg, exercise greater than 30 mins walking a day.
> 
> 3. Get a means of obtaining the feedback that you need to be able to see your progress and successes. Part of that will be blood glucose testing and finding out what foods aftect you badly (or not). Now I will be very interested to learn how you tackle this part.
> 
> 4. Get a means of being able to print out or display your graphs (whatever they are) to your GP and DSN (and youself).
> 
> 5. Engage with the people on this forum who are incredibly supportive, helpful and informative.
> 
> I can give you more detail if you really want it, I just don't want to put you off and I realise that it is very focussed on how 'I' work.


A million thanks for that. I am very interested . I’ve got the exercise that I am working on to a t with fit bit and that I am achieving greatly.    The dietician is phoning Tuesday so I am expecting to chat and aim at goals with her . How to graph ah I did not know you were a profession web thingy . I’m more tech phobic .  I guess to summarise I’d start with small goals get that then aim at next . Well done . Thank you I appreciate your kind reply


----------



## Gwynn

Not everyone is a techie hence the online Apps can be very useful.

If there is any way I can help just let me know


----------



## Nayshiftin

Gwynn said:


> Not everyone is a techie hence the online Apps can be very useful.
> 
> If there is any way I can help just let me know


Thank you


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

Eat huge portions of green veg. 300g of cabbage, or broccoli steamed with some seasoning. It fills you up and has massive health benefits. I have suppers of 200cals of lean protein accompanied by a hearty pile of green vege.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

use myfitness pal or another app to record all you eat and at home weigh portions or you will go over your allowance if you have one. I do.


----------



## BIG KEV W

Northerner said:


> My tip: practise what you preach!  Seriously, I know that it can be very difficult getting into exercise if you haven't been one for it in the past. Start anything slowly and build it into your daily/weekly schedule - it only works if you find something you enjoy and can stick with. I used the gym for a while, but felt very claustrophobic there as my best reason for exercising is to be out in the open air.
> 
> Exercise has a huge (positive) impact on your blood sugars, so whatever you can manage is very beneficial


I have a fairly physical job and walk most places and don't eat that much I find it hard to carb up for exercise as then its more insulin and that's part of my problem how did you get round this? any advise would be good.
Cheers


----------



## Northerner

BIG KEV W said:


> I have a fairly physical job and walk most places and don't eat that much I find it hard to carb up for exercise as then its more insulin and that's part of my problem how did you get round this? any advise would be good.
> Cheers


Hi Kev, apologies for the delay in responding  My personal experience is that I use far LESS insulin when I am doing any significant exercise. When you exercise the insulin receptors on your cells increase and this makes you more sensitive to insulin - increased sensitivity means you need less insulin for a given amount of carbs. I know of some professional sportsmen who use very little - if any - insulin when they are in training - here's an example  Moreover, this increased sensitivity can last fo 24 hours or more, so often people need to reduce their insulin doses for subsequent meals. It's very much a case of trial and error, being vigilant - if you use the Freestyle Libre, this can be a big help in tracking reactions.

I should also add that, depending on the type of exercise, somepeople experience a rise in levels immediately after the exercise, as stress hormones can cause the liver to release extra glucose - I counter this, paradoxically, by having a jelly baby after exercising and this usually 'switches off' that mechanism. As I say, it's very much a case of learning from personal experience what works, and what doesn't work for you. I found the book 'Diabetic Athlete's Handbook' very good at explaining the science behind it all (for all sports, not just my main sport of distance running).

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Ada

cazscot said:


> Please use this thread for any handy hints and tips you come across to help us on our weight loss journey .
> 
> (Notherner, or any other moderator can we please make this "sticky")  Thanks





cazscot said:


> Please use this thread for any handy hints and tips you come across to help us on our weight loss journey .
> 
> (Notherner, or any other moderator can we please make this "sticky")  Thanks


As I can only shop on line. My rule is if I don’t buy it I can’t eat it. It isn’t easy having cravings but I found not to browse through the groceries just search for the food you need. Don’t get me wrong it’s hard work when hubby still wants treats. Sometimes if I feel weak I just tell him that the store has run out of his yummies. Temptation avoided.


----------



## Nige13

I have cut out most high carb foods, potatoes , white pasta , white bread etc and lost about half a stone in four weeks even though that wasnt my main goal and just needed to get my bloods under control which I have.
I do now buy wholemeal nimble bread but only have this may be twice a week and don't miss pasta at all. Have now been baking and cooking loads more and there is a great website called the sugar free londoner - https://sugarfreelondoner.com/ which has been amazing for me. Now my cupboards are stocked with things like coconut and almond flour, peanut butter powder and xanthan gum powder  I'd never even heard of these until a month or so ago and now bake my own low carb sugare free cookies, easy peasy 
I must admit I do feel allot better and hopefully when I go on holiday at the end of the month the food temptaions will be easier to resist


----------



## hazey59

A tip i read somewhere was as soon as you are tempted to eat something you shouldn't,  immediately clean your teeth with some fresh minty toothpaste and you won't want to spoil that sparkling clean feeling.


----------



## Lucyr

hazey59 said:


> A tip i read somewhere was as soon as you are tempted to eat something you shouldn't,  immediately clean your teeth with some fresh minty toothpaste and you won't want to spoil that sparkling clean feeling.


Bit awkward in a restaurant when presented the desert menu to whip out your toothpaste!


----------



## hazey59

MaryPlain said:


> If you  know you're going to be in it for the long haul (ie you have a lot to lose, or losing it takes a long time, as I've found since turning 40!) don't deny yourself any of your favourite foods, just restrict them to occasional treats.
> 
> A couple of years ago I managed to lose almost 5 stone over two years. Every Friday I had my usual takeaway, but without the rice or bread, and every Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had my three Hotel Chocolate chocolate treats.  The fact that it is posh, expensive chocolate makes it more of a treat and means I don't mind stopping after three, also it's lower in carbs than the equivalent sweet cheap stuff. I find it helped me to resist sweet treats in the week knowing that I had the Hotel Chocolate to look forward to at the weekend.





Lucyr said:


> Bit awkward in a restaurant when presented the desert menu to whip out your toothpaste!


True, its mainly for temptations at home or at work (i have all sorts at work for any eventuality) but, if the tip works you could escape to the ladies and take a brush and paste in your handbag.....alternatively does it hurt to have a dessert occasionally....today i ate one of those little blackcurrant cheesecakes you get in a pack of 3, and later i also had half a sliced banana with a spoonful of creme fraiche and even i was surprised to find my BS was only 5.1 as the desserts were after a meal as well.


----------



## offspin

Hi , don't know if mentioned previously but we use a soup bowl to eat our meals. It makes the meals look bigger than they actually are.


----------

